# SMOK G320 320W TC VW APV Box Mod



## Daniel (6/11/16)

Looks like a killer mod : 

Oly Con I can think is the top LED screen that might fog up or get damaged if your atty leaks.







Specs : 


Variable wattage: Max. 320W (3*18650) / 220W (2*18650)
Temperature control: 200'F-600'F / 100'C-315'C
Resistance range: 0.1-3ohm(VW) / 0.06-3ohm(TC)
0.96'' OLED screen: Vaping data is easy-to-read by the top OLED screen that takes account of visual effect and high-grade appearance
510 threading connection
Houses dual or triple 18650 batteries (batteries sold separately)
Micro-USB port

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/11/16)

Awesome looking mod. Smok really stepping up as of late.


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/16)

Gizmo said:


> Awesome looking mod. Smok really stepping up as of late.



With frequent succession...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (6/11/16)

This SMOK Marshal looks great. I see they have done away with their firing bar and put a button instead.


----------



## GuardianAlpha (20/11/16)

Dont know if I should bite the bullet now and get the Alien Kit or just hang in there and get this bad boy...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## therazia (20/11/16)

@GuardianAlpha I know that struggle all too well. Waited for more reviews on the Hpriv 220W and then Boom! out come the photos of the Aliens. Decide to wait for the Alien then I see this badboy. 

Such a hard choice.


----------



## GuardianAlpha (20/11/16)

@therazia then to top it off, i got my hands on a g priv a few days back and damn, thats a sexy mod. Not the most careful person though so the touch screen might be a bad idea in my hands...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

